# intense shirt



## greenhorn84 (29. Januar 2010)

hallo...  bin auf der suche nach folgenden shirt.. 







auf der intense homepage is es zwar drauf, doch zum ordern geht es nicht...

hm..  vielleicht weiß ja irgendwer nen shop der auch das shirt/intense merch  hat ..

dankeschön !


----------



## Norco4HUN (26. Februar 2011)

ich suche das übrigens auch!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhoehl (27. Februar 2011)

Da schließ ich mich an!


----------



## Shocker (27. Februar 2011)

zu Bestellen bei Shocker. Alle Shirts sind auf Lager. Tee Shirts kosten 30 Euro VK


----------



## Downhoehl (27. Februar 2011)

Shocker schrieb:


> zu Bestellen bei Shocker. Alle Shirts sind auf Lager. Tee Shirts kosten 30 Euro VK



kann ich die direkt bei euch bestellen, oder muss ich über einen Händler gehen?


----------



## Shocker (27. Februar 2011)

könnt ihr gern über euren Händler bestellen bei uns.


----------



## christ (26. Mai 2011)

Got one like this from Jeff at Intense Cycles.


----------

